# What's in your cd player?



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Just curious what the GTO crowd is listening to. Always been a good topic on other car message boards.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

hmmm...let's see. I've got a 12Stones CD in there and the rest are CDs that I created. Three Doors Down, Staind, Evanescence, Train, Usher, Outkast, Juvenile, Eminem and Linkin Park. Then there's Trace Adkins, Charlie Daniels Band, Lynard Skynard, 38 Special and Marshall Tucker... ummmm oh, and a couple from Marvin Gaye and Keith Sweat. 
:cool 


arty


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I create all my cd's so:

I am a product of the 80's and feel some of the best music came out of that decade. So there is always an 80's mix in there w/ Bon Jovi music included my fav band as well as music from Rocky my fav set of movies!

There is always a remix cd w club and hip hop mixes

I always have a hip hop mixx tape! For the nice days w/ the windows down!

There is also a cd w/ some bands like Linkin Park!

Got to say tho since i have gotten Sirius i really havent used the Cd player as much!


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

I create all my own CDs, too. In my CD player now are 2 discs of brand new Hip Hop and R & B. And 4 discs of "old school" hip hop. Like Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg, Rob Base, Digital Underground, Bobby Brown, Young MC, Run DMC, Beastie Boys, Warren G, Sir Mix-a-lot, 2Pac, Notorious BIG, Grandmaster Flash and the Furious 5, oh and we can't forget Vanilla Ice.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Disk 1 = Beach Boys Smile (Bootleg)
Disk 2 = Brian Wilson Presents SMiLE
Disk 3 = self created country mix
Disk 4 = The Wondermints Bali
Disk 5 = Hiljack (I kissed Miss Mississippi...)
Disk 6 = Bob & Tom don't remember which one...

---Larry


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

djdub said:


> I create all my own CDs, too. In my CD player now are 2 discs of brand new Hip Hop and R & B. And 4 discs of "old school" hip hop. Like Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg, Rob Base, Digital Underground, Bobby Brown, Young MC, Run DMC, Beastie Boys, Warren G, Sir Mix-a-lot, 2Pac, Notorious BIG, Grandmaster Flash and the Furious 5, oh and we can't forget Vanilla Ice.


RUN DMC yes yes yes got some of dat to...**** looks


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

Disturbed, Eminem, Metallica, AC/DC, D12, Linkin Park, GodSmack, Chevelle, Sevendust, Punisher Sdtk, I'm always changing one disc for another.


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

Dave Mattews, Seven Dust, Def Leapord, and the girl friend has got some dance/Hip Hop/ Brittany Spears stuff that only gets played when she is driving the car. A lot of times though, I don't even turn the radio/cd player on so that I can listen to the sweet sound of the engine.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Audioslave, Chevelle, Incubus, Maroon 5, Matrix Soundtrack, mixed


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

Harry Connick, Jr.
Sublime
Public Enemy
The Presidents of the USA
Blues Brothers
Homemade collection of Moog recordings


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

pretty much a soundtrack for life (except for a few road blocks):

cd1: 80's - music you would find from grand theft auto vice city
- mike and the mechanics
- steve winwood
- don henley
- marvin gaye
cd2: Jessica Simpson's new CD
- hey my wife drives it primarily
cd3: rock/alternative rock
- tantric
- that song from "driven" - roller coaster i got shot down in southern california
- three doors down
cd4: hiphop
- mario
- usher
- lil flip
cd5: rap
- tupac
- nate dogg
- biggie
- outkast
cd6: destiny's child new cd
- once again: hey, my wife drives it primarily
-


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

The Beatles #1


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Larry,
We're dating ourselves with this CD selection !!!!

Bob Seger ( Too loud and the whole thing shuts down )
Boston
Cat Stevens ( Ya Ya i know before he converted )
Beach Boys ( You have to have a beach Boys CD with a GTO )
Fleetwood Mac-Rumors
BOB and Tom


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

sboylan said:


> pretty much a soundtrack for life (except for a few road blocks):
> 
> cd1: 80's - music you would find from grand theft auto vice city
> - mike and the mechanics
> ...



OMG i cant believe it i just made a cd w steve winwood songs ha ha ha! 
Remember the Steve Winwood song Valerie well there is a new version called "Call On Me" and Erik Prydz is the artist i love it check it out


----------



## IH2ton6cyl (Oct 18, 2004)

*CDs in my GTO*

Bob Marley
Beach Boys
Grand Funk Railroad
Louis Armstrong
Air Supply
Annie lennox
Buddy Rich
Hip Hop
Jazz masters
Philharmonic orchestration
Oldies
As you can see I play a variety of music!
Phillip
Impulse Blue Goat power!


----------



## dstiner (Nov 4, 2004)

Mostly Stevie Ray Vaughan in my CD changer. Best Texas Blues guitarist ever. Too bad he was killed in a helicopter crash in 1990. It still beats the hell out of any blues guitar work I've ever seen or heard. I just wish I could get that much tone out of my guitar and amp. As oppposed to flying saucer guitar effects used heavily nowadays. There are some good bands out there but too many rely on effects rather than playing ability. Not that I have an opinion.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

muohio,
Just to piggyback on your post. Based on most of the music mentioned, I'm curious about the median age of the GTO owner. Im in the first 3rd of my life, I'm 41. Ha Ha!!!


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> OMG i cant believe it i just made a cd w steve winwood songs ha ha ha!
> Remember the Steve Winwood song Valerie well there is a new version called "Call On Me" and Erik Prydz is the artist i love it check it out


all i got was noise, is it supposed to be real techno repeatedly saying "call on me"? 

Did Stevie Ray Vaughan sing the remix of Jimmi Hendrix's Voodoo Child from Black Hawk Down when all the helicopters took off and turned at the same time?

As for age, I am 22 however my 23 year old wife gets to drive it because work requires about 120 miles a day for me - not too good if you're under a lease.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

6 CD's of Pink Floyd,


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Guess I should contribute 

First, I'm 27 and I can hardly stand saying that I'm in my late 20s 

My cd list is:

Fuel - Sunburn
Dave Mathews Band - Crash
Jars of Clay - Who We Are Instead
Killers - Hot Fuss
The Doors - Legacy Disc 1
Jimmy Eat World - Futures


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

A Perfect Circle- _Thirteenth Step_

The Cult- _Between Good and Evil_

Blue Oyster Cult- _Imaginos_ 

Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band- _Ledbetter Heights_

Dream Theatre- _A Change of Seasons_

A Mix CD of Prog Rock Stuff like Alan Parsons Project


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

1: Kanye West-College Dropout

2:Hip Hop Mixx: New Lil Jon and other loud **** to bumb in the streets!

3:Incubus-Morning View= Most Savage Band of All Time!

4:Eminem-Encore, Gotta hold it down for Em!

5:Rock Mixx:For Race Time LOL!

6:Open for whatever I feel like when I dont want one of the other 5!


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

sboylan said:


> all i got was noise, is it supposed to be real techno repeatedly saying "call on me"?
> 
> Did Stevie Ray Vaughan sing the remix of Jimmi Hendrix's Voodoo Child from Black Hawk Down when all the helicopters took off and turned at the same time?
> 
> As for age, I am 22 however my 23 year old wife gets to drive it because work requires about 120 miles a day for me - not too good if you're under a lease.


 yea there are a few mixes radio club etc just a few lines are said in it that repeat nutin 2 special but the mix is good 2 me


----------



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

1. David J- Estranged
2. Van Halen- OU812
3. Love & Rockets- Sorted
4. Styx- Best of Cd
5. Ac/Dc = Back in Black
6. Bauhaus- Gotham Live


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

manson
eminm
another eminm, got the 2 disk import set 
some korn
I think I got some linckon park and somethin else in thair
My favorite tune comes from the exust thoe.


----------

